# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  اول فتاة تنظم السير في اربد

## العالي عالي

اربد- دخلت اول فتاة قطاع تنظيم المرور في مدينة اربد اليوم الاثنين بعد ان انيطت مهمة تنظيم السير في احد ابرز مناطق المدينة ذات الكثافة المرورية الخانقة بفتاة من مرتب قسم سير اربد.

 وقال مدير الشرطة العقيد عايد العجارمة ان "التجربة تاتي في اعقاب النجاح الذي تحقق في العاصمة عمان ولاقت استحسانا من المواطنين".

 واضاف ان "قسم السير اناط مهمة تنظيم العملية المرورية باحدى منتسباته وفي منطقة ذات كثافة مرورية – الاشارة الضوئية قرب ميدان الساعة – ودلت المؤشرات الاولية نجاح التجربة وسيرها على النحو المطلوب".

 ووفق العجارمة انه "يتم حاليا اعداد خطة تاهيل لعدد من المنتسبات لقسم السير لادراجهن لاحقا للعمل كرقباء سير في شوارع المدينة".

المصدر
جريدة الغد الاردنية

----------


## احساس المطر

يسلمووووووووووو العالي عالي ..........وان شاء الله رح تقدر وتبيض وجه البنات  :Smile: 

وعفكره .. حلو الزي على البنات  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ان شاء الله يكون الحل على يد البنات مع اني ما عندي شك بنجاحهم لانه طابع غريب لدى الشعب ورح يتفاعلوا معه بشكل كبير.

انا مع هذه الخطة الجديده بس الله يكون بعونهم لانها شغلة متعبه و همه ناعمين ما بتحملوا زي الزلم واحدهم راسم 111 على وجهه و ماشي بالشارع :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


سلام

----------


## ابن الجنوب

مبرووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## العالي عالي

> يسلمووووووووووو العالي عالي ..........وان شاء الله رح تقدر وتبيض وجه البنات 
> 
> وعفكره .. حلو الزي على البنات



مشكورة حلا على المرور الطيب

----------


## العالي عالي

> مبرووووووووووووووووووك


مشكور ابن الجنوب على الرد

----------


## اسير الاردن

[align=center]والله انها خطوه كبيره في تقدم المجتمع الاردني

وعقبال الثانيه 

مشكور على الخبر الحلو [/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=center]والله انها خطوه كبيره في تقدم المجتمع الاردني
> 
> وعقبال الثانيه 
> 
> مشكور على الخبر الحلو [/align]


مشكور اسير الاردن على المرور الطيب

----------

